# الاستشعار عن بعد



## بابكريحى (20 يناير 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]الاستشعار عن بعد [/FONT]**"Remote Sensing"*​ *[FONT=&quot]:75::75::75:بابكر يحى –هندسة تعدين[/FONT]*
-[FONT=&quot]من أجل التعمق في معرفتنا عن الكرة الأرضية, كان لا بد من الحصول على معلومات أكثر شمولية وأكثر دقة عنها وعن بعض الظواهر التي تحدث عليها. وحتى يتم ذلك كان لا بد من إيجاد وسائل للرصد والمراقبة عن بعد وخاصة من الفضاء لأماكن على سطح الكرة الأرضية يصعب الوصول إليها.[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot] وموضوع المراقبة من الفضاء أو موضوع التحسس عن بعد أو الاستكشافات عن بعد أو إمكانية الحصول على معلومات عن شيء دون الاتصال به هو الاستشعار عن بعد.[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]والاستشعار عن بعد هو علم وفن وتقنية الحصول على معلومات عن جسم أو ظاهرة ما من مسافات أو ارتفاعات مختلفة باستخدام أجهزة تحسس واستشعار متنوعة ودقيقة تكون محمولة في الطائرات أو الأقمار الصناعية أو المركبات الفضائية, وفي بعض الحالات تكون محمولة داخل المركبات أو حوامل أرضية.[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]أما كيفية الحصول على هذه المعلومات, فيتم عن طريق استخدام الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية المنعكسة أو المنبعثة من الأجسام الأرضية أو من الجو أو مياه البحار والمحيطات بينما تكون أجهزة التقاط الموجات على الأقمار الصناعية أو الطائرات أو البالونات. [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]خصائص الاستشعار عن بعد[/FONT]*
-[FONT=&quot]أصبح الاستشعار عن بعد علماً له أصول ومستلزماته وهو فن الحصول على المعلومات لظاهرة معينة دون الاتصال المباشر بين الجهاز والظاهرة المنوي دراستها.[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]يمكن أن يكون الاستشعار عن بعد :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أ- فضائيا ب- جويا ج- أرضيا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- أدوات الاستشعار عن بعد : كاميرات، تصوير، كواشف، أشعة كهرومغناطيسية.[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]عملية الاستشعار عن بعد عملية شاملة، سريعة، ويمكن استخدامها لأكثر من مرة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ولأكثر من مجال.[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]وكان الاستشعار عن بعد أحد النتائج الايجابية لغزو الفضاء للعالم وللجنس البشري.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أجهزة الاستشعار عن بعد[/FONT]*


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (23 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هناك اجهزة للاستشعار عن بعد كما قلت اخى السودانى الفاضل
تستخدم فى شتى المجالات والتى لا غنى عنها فى موقع العمل 
وللاستفادة اكتر دى مجموعة من اجهزة الاستشعار عن بعد
ارجو ان تفيد الجميع..على هذا الرابط
http://www.hotlinekw.com/md2.htm
تقبل تحياتى وشكرى
اخوك احمد عباس الخطيب


----------

